# Hashimoto's and need ct scan with contrast (iodine)



## katlou (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello, I am new here.  I can't seem to find the information that I need and thought I would see if anyone would be able to answer a question for me. I have had Hashimoto's for many years (taking synthroid) and my TSH has been stable for years. My doctor has ordered a ct scan with contrast (iodine) for me. I really need to have this test because I just had a malignant tumor removed and he needs for me to have this test to check my lymph nodes to be sure the cancer hasn't spread. I'm concerned about the contrast with iodine that will be used. Is it okay for someone with Hashimoto's (with antibodies) to have this type of contrast for an imaging test? Just FYI he wants this test, not MRI and it must be done with contrast. What type of reaction can I expect from this test? Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## katlou (Dec 4, 2017)

I should mention that the cancer is not of my thyroid gland, it is an oral cancer so ct scan will be of my neck to check those lymph nodes.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just to be clear - your *primary* cancer is oral cancer? I'm asking for two reasons: 1) many, many thyroid cancers are linked to oral (salivary, primarily) cancers and 2) They usually use iodine to image thyroid cancers.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I had it done in the beginning of treatment.....with and without the contrast.
I have Hashi's with high antibodies but no cancer or thyroid nodules.

This test ruled them out.
I got no reaction to my thyroid problem.
It did not make things worse.
It just felt very strange when they released the dye.
The back of my throat got hot during the procedure and the heat traveled down to my crotch.
I got a little concerned and my heart rate shot up.
It wasn't from the iodine contrast just my paranoia .


----------



## katlou (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you very much for your replies.

Joplin, yes the primary tumor is an oral cancer. I have had a lesion underneath my tongue for years that I have had biopsied twice with benign results. The ENT I was seeing for this never suggested removing the entire lesion and just kind of blew it off as nothing to worry about. I started getting concerned about it turning into cancer one day so I went to see an ENT who specializes in head and neck cancer and he immediately on my first visit removed the entire lesion. Unfortunately at that point it was too late for me as the biopsy came back as cancer. He was able to remove the entire cancer and it is considered to be "superficially invasive". It is at the T1 level so it is early cancer.

Creepingdeath, thank you for sharing your experience of ct with contrast with me. It makes me feel much better that maybe I will tolerate this procedure well. Also, I called my endocrinologist's office this morning and was in there with an appointment with her three hours later where it usually takes weeks to see her. She assured me that it was fine for me to have this test and that I might become hyperthyroid afterward but that this was a temporary thing that would last maybe only a few weeks. This is due to the high amount of iodine in the contrast. If I have symptoms of this happening I am to contact her for monitoring of my thyroid levels. She felt that all would be well but if I do get an adverse reaction (hyperthyroidism) that I would just need to ride it out for a while and be monitored. Also I was informed by my endocrinologist to expect the heat issue to the back of the throat and crotch area and that this is normal. Apparently she has had ct with contrast so she explained to me how she felt during the test. I am glad to know this in advance because I think I would become anxious too if I hadn't been forewarned.

Thanks again for your responses. One less thing for me to worry about.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok -- I was just checking. The iodine shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## katlou (Dec 4, 2017)

I just wanted to let everyone who responded to me and others who are interested that I had my ct scan with contrast today and it was no big deal. I don't know how long it might take for symptoms of hyperthyroidism to appear but so far so good. I have had no adverse effects so far. Thanks again for your responses.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Yea,

Some people can't tolerate being shoved in that tube.

Claustrophobics....

Let us know the results.............


----------



## katlou (Dec 4, 2017)

Creepingdeath - yes, I will let you know the results - thank you. Also the tube wasn't so bad for me. I have had an MRI before and I really had a hard time tolerating that even though I am not really claustrophobic. The ct tube that I was in was much shorter and more open and the time for the test was only about 10 minutes whereas I was in the tube for the MRI for around 45 minutes.


----------



## katlou (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello - just wanted everyone to know that my ct scan was normal. I will be getting a second opinion as to what if any further treatment I need but so far it is good news. Thank you for everyone's support.


----------

